# upgrading lights need advice



## AZshwagg (Mar 24, 2017)

So I've been growing with 150 watt hps for flowering with cfl and t5 for seed starting and vegging...but now that I have a bigger space so I want to bump it up to 400 watts. I want to go with a dual mh/hps system in cool tube reflector to keep temps down...so since there is a lot of of choices on the Internet does anyone have a system or can point me in the right direction to a good light system. Thanks


----------



## Locked (Mar 24, 2017)

I would consider a 600w system over a 400w one. I bought a 400 first and was underwhelmed. Got a 600 after that and was way happier. They get a better bang for the buck. Jmo


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for the info I will revisit that for sure.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2017)

What size of space?


----------



## tokenzen (Mar 25, 2017)

Go 600hps get a digital ballast, it's not much hotter and you're air cooling anyways.   With all digital you can dial it down to 50%-75%, or depending on size of space you can go 315cmh and air cool that, but you can run one in a 3x3/4x4 with just exhaust no need to air cool.  

The more detail you give us about your space, we can make the best recommendations.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 25, 2017)

My space is a 4x4x7 pvc grow box...so I went with 600 watt digital light...I took a chance and went with apollo


----------



## Budlight (Mar 25, 2017)

AZshwagg said:


> My space is a 4x4x7 pvc grow box...so I went with 600 watt digital light...I took a chance and went with apollo



 I run the dimmable Apollo 1000 and I really like it it's been a  really  good light  if I wasn't switching to LED I would definitely replace my magnetic ballasts with them


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 25, 2017)

Budlight said:


> I run the dimmable Apollo 1000 and I really like it it's been a  really  good light  if I wasn't switching to LED I would definitely replace my magnetic ballasts with them



Thanks I feel more confident in my lights I get it on monday so we'll see how it goes


----------



## Budlight (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm pretty confident you will be happy are you using an open shade or a air cooled  I run  Air cooled  just to try and help keep the temps down in the room


----------



## tokenzen (Mar 26, 2017)

Apollo's are legit I ran mine for over a year with no problems.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 26, 2017)

Budlight said:


> I'm pretty confident you will be happy are you using an open shade or a air cooled  I run  Air cooled  just to try and help keep the temps down in the room



I got the air cooled vent hood 6" vent fan.. lower temps was my whole goal with them..I'm so excited to see what it can do...All I've ever messed with was 150watts


----------



## Budlight (Mar 27, 2017)

AZshwagg said:


> I got the air cooled vent hood 6" vent fan.. lower temps was my whole goal with them..I'm so excited to see what it can do...All I've ever messed with was 150watts



 Sounds like you got it set up pretty good you'll be really happy I guarantee you it's going to be like night and day :48:


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 29, 2017)

You are in for a treat.  600 watt HPS is still the best bang for the buck.  I run 4 in a 8x8 room and 1 in my 6x8 vegg room with a metal halide lamp.  I get a lot better bud production with HP
over my led..


----------

